# First Post



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Just moved to the area; finally! Just wanted to thank everybody here for all the advice over the last few months. When I could get away from house hunting, I was able to wet a hook at three-mile and bob sikes and wanted to say what a big help all the tips were. (And don't worry unless you are worried about the croaker population I left plenty of fish for everyone else) One quick question though. On GB side of Bob Sikes, is the only way to get on underneath the toll bridge or can you park on the east side?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm not sure I understand your parking question.. Maybe somebody else does and will give a response.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome. I don't think that you can park on that side. I believe the marina parking is there, but I've never tried to park so maybe someone who fishes the bridge will know.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i park across the street by the octagon pier and cross when theres a break in traffic


----------

